# Playing with some antler



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

First bottle stoppers. Just playing around to hold me over until the rest of my parts come in for duck calls. Made these from sheds found on the family ranch.


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

*stoppers*

Sorry about the pics being so big I don't know how to change it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great job. Don't see much antler in that size. Beautiful


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey those do look good!


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Stoppers*

Thanks guys.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Those are very nice can't wait to see the duck calls. The pictures are very good.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice.. Looks like I need to play with some antler


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Those REALLY are good looking....

If any of you guys need some BIG antler pieces..I got a bunch of them. For my pen use I just cut off the tips mostly and end up with some pretty fair sized chunks from down near the base...and I really have no use for them.. Lemme know if you would like a few ...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very pretty, love antler.

I haven't turned a projectbin a good while, but about time to use that large mesquite that Viking48 gave me last year. Should be dry enough to turn in the very near future. Just have had too many things going on, but sure miss projects!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good timing Dale. I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering if you had done anything with it.


----------

